
Show HN: A community turns RSS into GIFs - stagename
http://NewsGIF.com/install
======
fiatjaf
I always thought that it would be a good idea to turn news into raw data (for
example, an article about some economy stats in a newspaper can fill an entire
page when all that matters for the readers is three or four numbers, and maybe
two or three quotations from "specialists").

